# Working Weekends



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Who rarely works weekends? Or refuses to? Any major issues arrise from this decision? 

Who works past 6 fairly often? 

Just curious. I seem to work almost every Saturday between March and November, and a lot of Sundays for the last three year's.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Working Saturday and Sunday is a good way to catch up and stay ahead of the game. 
For family men, home life suffers.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Sometimes half days on Saturdays (which streches to 2 usually), Sundays are down time. I don't think it's healthy (for me) to work seven days a week. My body and brain need that rest.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

skyhook said:


> Working Saturday and Sunday is a good way to catch up and stay ahead of the game.
> For family men, home life suffers.


My wife seems to get it. I certainly make more than I would as a foreman or superintendent for someone else. 

Seems like our company is in a perpetual limbo for growth. We do quite a bit of volume for the size company we are, but that means running projects during the day and bidding/ writing scopes/schedules... nights after my daughter goes to bed and weekends. 

A lot of times I have dead times during the day waiting on subs/crew/material, and Ill do what I can in my pick up.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I have yet to get steady work, so I work any hours neccesary to get the current project done. I find my most common days off are tues, wed, & thurs.

Although I mostly work @ vacant sites w/utilities on & indoors.

The one traditional job (occupied) i put in a steady 8-5 7 days/week but only with permision of clients.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually work 6 hours on Saturday's. Sometimes I will work on a Sunday, but not often. 

I drop my daughter off at school @ 7:30 am and do not get home until after 7pm most days. 

Got to make hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I lay brick everyday...and need to work more! lol. I don't do office work during the day, so when I get home, I turn around and go check on jobs and load trucks for the next day....then come in and figure jobs and do office 'stuff' at night, makes for long days. It rained today, so I went and took off a truck tire and had it fixed and then changed the oil in another truck. It's something to do all the time.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

brickhook said:


> I lay brick everyday...and need to work more! lol. I don't do office work during the day, so when I get home, I turn around and go check on jobs and load trucks for the next day....then come in and figure jobs and do office 'stuff' at night, makes for long days. It rained today, so I went and took off a truck tire and had it fixed and then changed the oil in another truck. It's something to do all the time.....


Exactly :thumbsup: Thats how I was raised, and how my life has always been. Truly doesnt bother me, I am used to having some down time (40 hour weeks) in winter, thats when I like to go on vacation with the family or hunt on weekends.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I also have shop work lined up for rain days, so I really don't have any down time if I choose it. 

I will be taking a couple days in the next few weeks to haul machines all over the tri-state area.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have no problems working Saturdays. We don't do it a lot, because paying overtime sucks. I will only work Sunday if it is extremely urgent, or we are out of town. Most days of the week, I am home by 5.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Im probebly an odd person......I have never been into "weekends", to me a day is a day is a day.

Honestly if I had my rathers on slack time Id rather it be during the week when most are at work. Less traffic if traveling and low pressure if fishing, hunting, or camping. I have gotten to hate "weekend warriors"


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

This is the first weekend I've worked in probably two years. Signed a job yesterday with a deadline that would be impossible to meet unless we work weekends. Hello 12 hour Saturdays and Sundays until June 2nd. Hello fat check.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> I have no problems working Saturdays. We don't do it a lot, because paying overtime sucks. I will only work Sunday if it is extremely urgent, or we are out of town. Most days of the week, I am home by 5.


Crew rarely works Saturdays, only a few Sundays. Other than my brother, hes on salary :laughing: Just started Time and Half a year ago or so, makes you a lot more aware of the hours logged. 

Weekends are for punch stuff and bidding/scopes/selections/client meetings/schedules/lists.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Saturday is a regular work day for us. Try to use that day in the shop when possible, but I'm on site a lot of Saturdays. Gonna have to work tomorrow (Sun) to complete the floor from hell on time. Woulda done it today, but I thought it was more important to watch my twin nephews graduate top honors from college today.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Saturday is a regular work day for us. Try to use that day in the shop when possible, but I'm on site a lot of Saturdays. Gonna have to work tomorrow (Sun) to complete the floor from hell on time. Woulda done it today, but I thought it was more important to watch my twin nephews graduate top honors from college today.


Congratulations on the nephews :thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> Saturday is a regular work day for us. Try to use that day in the shop when possible, but I'm on site a lot of Saturdays. Gonna have to work tomorrow (Sun) to complete the floor from hell on time. Woulda done it today, but I thought it was more important to watch my twin nephews graduate top honors from college today.


Congratulations to your nephews, Pin......


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Pin, when they get rich, tell them to buy a second home on Lake LBJ (Highland Lakes, Tx). JAWS is the best remodeler on the lake........:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I work alot of Saturdays. Always have.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

as a self employed moron I get to make my weekend anytime I want:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Pin, when they get rich, tell them to buy a second home on Lake LBJ (Highland Lakes, Tx). JAWS is the best remodeler on the lake........:laughing::thumbsup:


I work weekends :whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

M-F 730 - 530. Here lately go back to the office from 9 to 11 pm. Weekends are mostly misc shop or office work and very rarely more than a few hours. My wife is pretty understanding but she needs a break too and actually likes me around so gotta spend some fam time while they still like me...it won't last forever.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Working weekends is only good if your single guy with no family . Life's to short make the most of it . Work can always wait but family and friend time makes life sweet . Lost my dad and uncle before they where even 50 . So that's my 2 cents .


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I work weekends :whistling::thumbsup:


Pretty bad when ya gotta quote yourself to make your point.


I'll pass that along. They might like Texas, they're gun lovin ********. Missouri's nearly as pro gun as Texas.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If there's money to be made I'll do like I did today:blink:
The sad thing today was after my coffee ran out and I got thirsty I realized I left the 2 gallons of water I fixed for myself on the lani at home
Homeowner, she was cool and set me up with cold water:thumbsup:
Then lunch :tongue_smilie: No dessert tho :shifty:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Today was the 5th Saturday, in a row, I worked 12 hours. With the long days this time of year, you can almost pack 2 work weeks into one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I'm on my death bed I guarantee you I will NOT be saying "I wish I built just one more deck" so with that said, I always work Mon. - Fri. and have for 29 years. But I don't work weekends. It's the only time my family is home together.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> When I'm on my death bed I guarantee you I will NOT be saying "I wish I built just one more deck" so with that said, I always work Mon. - Fri. and have for 29 years. But I don't work weekends. It's the only time my family is home together.


:thumbsup: thats awesome


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> When I'm on my death bed I guarantee you I will NOT be saying "I wish I built just one more deck" so with that said, I always work Mon. - Fri. and have for 29 years. But I don't work weekends. It's the only time my family is home together.


I'm doing it now, so when I have kids I won't have to. Hopefully.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Now that I am not struggling to find work I try not to work weekends.

I have no problem working 7days/80hours if I need to in order to provide for my family. However, with my boys at 7 and 9, I'd rather be coaching baseball and taking them camping.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I grew up on a farm, where the livestock had to be milked and fed 7 days a week, and a vacation was something that depended on trading more of the same with a neighbor. I'm no stranger to weekend work.

However, all the farmers I've known were old men at the age of 50. I'll work the occasional weekend if need be, but as a policy I don't. That's family/recharge time.

I figure I delayed the inevitable by at least ten years. :laughing:


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

I consider weekends my time to take care of my own home or take care of things at the farm. That said, sometimes I get commercial jobs that have to be done on weekends or nights. That only seams to happen 3 or 4 times a year. I just make sure it is worthwhile to do when I bid it and make sure the wife doesn't have plans for us when schedule it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm willing to work 7 days a week. I prefer Sunday over Saturday though, as my wife has Saturday off. Today was a typical Saturday off.

8:30 head 45 minutes south to Bro-in-Laws Reserve Police Academy graduation. Then head 15 minutes souther and meet with the flooring guy on our next job. Then head 30 minutes out into the boonies to said job on way home and get measurements for three patio doors to order Monday. Then drop wife off 45 minutes later and head 20 minutes north of home to measure a broken window for my trailer sales gal. Then give her a bid for 175 bucks and spend 200 on trailer stuff. Get home at 6:30 or so.

So I worked 8 hours and lost 25 bucks. Typical Saturday for me. :laughing:


----------



## cevinklark (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in that growth limbo thing too. I'm not busy enough to hire office help, and I'm too busy to take a weekend off.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I regret the fact that I worked soo many weekends when I was younger.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

I w as told quite awhile ago by a former boss, "when you're self-employed you get to work 1/2 days................any 12 hours ya want!" I've found this to be way to true!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm one of those people that regrets not working more. I've always had more work than I really needed. The family adjusted to my hours and I adjusted my hours to the family - being home for dinner was always important to me, even if I had to work more later.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I think the rest of the family are tryin to kill me...:sad:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I will work Saturdays when my wife has to work Saturdays at her job. My kids are grown now, so (23 & 33) I might as well go to work if I can. The shooting range and golf course are full on Saturdays anyhow. 

I gotta get a canoe so I can get back into fly fishin! 

A lot depends upon my clients though, sometimes they want their weekend family time without trades guys stomping around their house.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I rarely work on weekends. The only way that happens is if we have been rained out during the week & that doesn't seem to happen much here.

As a young framer I had a boss tell me that if you can't make a living working 8 hours a day & 5 days a week you need a new job. 

I've had some folks try to push us to work weekends, but most respect the fact people have lifes of their own besides work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not only do I like to be with my family, my employees like to go to their kids soccer, baseball, football games and be with their families too. Happy employees (and happy spouses of employees) are good employees.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I don't get it. I was a military brat - fathers are gone on deployment for months at a time for a lot less pay and probably not having as much fun.
> At least my family knew I was as likely to be home every day as any other father:whistling


Yep :thumbsup:

My old man was in the Air Force until I was 7, two one year deployments. One to Korea the other to the first Gulf War. Two six month deployments, both to Panama in the late 80s.

Started building right out of the service, 6 and 7 days a week were normal.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Congrats on Princeton :thumbsup: thats something to be proud of.
> 
> My mentality is the same as yours. Id rather work 60 hours to not punch a clock or answer to anyone. When the whitetails are in rut, whole crew might "slip" out early.
> 
> The money is a big part too, though. My daughter is only three, and have put a truck payment away every month since before she was born for her education. :thumbsup:


 Thanks.. he is only 6, but on his way.

Whatever he wants to do, it's covered. Princeton....Carnegie-Mellon Robotics Lab.....violin (??)......professional kayaking, as long as he really wants it, I will be able to make it happen.

One hug from him, watching one milestone achieved, makes Saturdays a pleasure.

I can't speak for others, But I love this life. Wouldn't trade it for any 9-5. We make this world beautiful with equal parts artistry and brute phucking force....... true renaissance men. EVERY day if that's what it takes.

Cheerr!!! (this post sponsored by Tanqueray Rangpur)


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I got home around 9pm twice last week, and after 6 the other 4 days. Concrete is a harsh mistress sometimes.

I don't mind working Saturdays at all, I try to work it out so that it is an easy day, washing, sealing, clean up or maybe just a bunch of little projects I was putting off on the site.

I refuse to work on Sundays for both my sake and the homeowners. That doesn't seem to stop me from working though, helped a guy grade out for an above ground pool this morning, then helped my friend move all his heavy and large things from his second floor apartment to a house.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

As you guys know im only an employee. I dont mind working weekends but only if its worth my time. Im not gonna wake up early to drive 30 miles.to work a few hours.

Im lucky enough to have a boss where i can tell him to suck eggs on the weekends sometimes.

Weekends are me time and some side work if i have it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

No matter what we all have to be comfortable with how we live our lives. I have the utmost respect for military families and their sacrifice. That said, I would presume those men giving up their family time would rather not. We are blessed in this business to have that choice. I don't look down on those who work weekends....I do some and will more when kids are out of the picture. Hell I will be gone for a week at a time a handful of times throughout the year, but it's what my family is comfortable with and that's all that matters! 

If you have the profitable work to work weekends and you are ok with it, more power to ya!


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I worked Saturday but rarely work weekends. If I work on a weekend it's because I'm working at the office building I maintain. 
Never work past 6 unless it's a job that need to be done today and there is no tomorrow.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

I really hate working weekends. I really enjoy my down time. However sometimes there is no option you just need to bite the bullet and go to work. Last Saturday I worked 14 hours to finish off a project. Hated being there but felt good to be done.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Tues-Sat is my work week. Sunday is a day to do absolutely nothing lay on my ass and watch movies. Mondays are horrible and I screw up a lot of stuff so I set that as a day to just do stupid stuff like supply house runs and clean up and office related stuff. I have the "case of the mondays" every monday it never fails. I don't know what it is

Most people are back to the grind on mondays and don't want to be bothered with contractors anyway.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

realelectrician said:


> Tues-Sat is my work week. Sunday is a day to do absolutely nothing lay on my ass and watch movies. Mondays are horrible and I screw up a lot of stuff so I set that as a day to just do stupid stuff like supply house runs and clean up and office related stuff. I have the "case of the mondays" every monday it never fails. I don't know what it is
> 
> Most people are back to the grind on mondays and don't want to be bothered with contractors anyway.


Sounds like my Mondays, two threads about this now, you guys have me scared to go in this afternoon now.

:blink:


----------



## cutncrown (Mar 6, 2012)

I find the only way to keep up is working weekends, but I also know it is best to try and have balance! Even during our extremely busy times of the year, I try to find quality time for the kids! Especially when coaching football!!


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

cutncrown said:


> I find the only way to keep up is working weekends, but I also know it is best to try and have balance! Even during our extremely busy times of the year, I try to find quality time for the kids! Especially when coaching football!!


I guess you have to do what you got to do. However one needs to find a balance if possible. Or you will get burnt out.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I spend my weekends with my family, unless it's something that involves standing in line, in which case I tell them I love them, but not that much.
> 
> I spend at least a few hours on weekends doing computer work (here I am posting to C.T. after all), but only a few times a year on a job site.


That sounds like a great lifestyle. Maybe not one that everyone can achieve, but it seems doable for many.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Just for me, I found the difference between working 65+hrs a week (In the field only as i said before my paperwork is negligible) and working 50 hrs a week to be a total of $5K a year because of taxes. Not worth it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Just for me, I found the difference between working 65+hrs a week (In the field only as i said before my paperwork is negligible) and working 50 hrs a week to be a total of $5K a year because of taxes. Not worth it.


That's a great point, and also to all the guys working so much...did you oversell? Did you bid too low and now are backed up? 

I would rather work 40-50 in the field and 5-10 in the office and have some time for my family and myself.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Lately i have been doing 7 days a week 14 hours a day... trying to get my deck done and some little jobs thrown in there. I like working long hours... otherwise i don't do anything and i thoroughly enjoy working...usually


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> That's a great point, and also to all the guys working so much...did you oversell? Did you bid too low and now are backed up?
> 
> I would rather work 40-50 in the field and 5-10 in the office and have some time for my family and myself.


I have a tough time saying no to work, I am a GC, but prefer to do sub work due to my other job. If I'm not available to take care of the GCs I do work for they have to find someone who can. Everyone's on schedules.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> Lately i have been doing 7 days a week 14 hours a day... trying to get my deck done and some little jobs thrown in there. I like working long hours... otherwise i don't do anything and i thoroughly enjoy working...usually


Nick- You really need to discover women:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Nick- You really need to discover women:thumbsup:


No, working is better and cranking one off is way cheaper. :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Women are a waste. 

Bang and dump.

Focus on you, all women are gonna do is suck the life out of you.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rex said:


> Women are a waste.
> 
> Bang and dump.
> 
> Focus on you, all women are gonna do is suck the life out of you.


Spoken from a single guy without the right woman. My wife is an amazing partner. I'd be less than half as productive without her. 

All the time you spend in pursuit of the next bang n dump I spend creating warm memories, and working. 

Can't imagine not having her...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rex said:


> Women are a waste.
> 
> Bang and dump.
> 
> Focus on you, all women are gonna do is suck the life out of you.


Might be the women your used to, but that is not my experience with women


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I admire you guys, but I'm not there once it happens I'll be on the same page. 

Until then....


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If it weren't family, there's no way I'd have a business. Without the long term goals I'd just take a job and turn my brain off as soon as I left work.

I do a fair bit of bids and design on the weekends but no site work. My wife works weekends so my 2 year old can have a parent home four days a week. Not much you can do with a 2yo in tow.

I'll work longer days to stay on track, 8am to 6-7pm is about it though. It's a job. I care about it but it's not more important than having dinner with my family and tucking my kid in. My dad thought it was and it wrecked our relationship.

I used to work over 100 hours a week on a regular basis when I was single. I didn't have much more money at the end of the year. Having no free time leads me to spend a lot more money trying to relax.:whistling


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, working is better and cranking one off is way cheaper. :laughing:


Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

rex said:


> Women are a waste.
> 
> Bang and dump.
> 
> Focus on you, all women are gonna do is suck the life out of you.


 Oh no.....you didn't just.....

Women are one of the finest, most glorious rewards in life.

I work hard, in some part, towards the goal of quality female interactions. One woman, many women...... both ways are nice and have their distinct advantages. 

But bang and dump? That's like framing a gorgeous house just to let it rot in the weather. All that wasted effort. BUILD the house, the whole house; then get inside and "spoon". Or the condominium complex.....again, both very pleasant.:jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Oh no.....you didn't just.....
> 
> *Surfing* is one of the finest, most glorious rewards in life.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> That's a great point, and also to all the guys working so much...did you oversell? Did you bid too low and now are backed up?
> 
> I would rather work 40-50 in the field and 5-10 in the office and have some time for my family and myself.


I agree. If people would stop bidding so low, they wouldn't have to work as much.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Spoken from a single guy without the right woman. My wife is an amazing partner. I'd be less than half as productive without her.
> 
> All the time you spend in pursuit of the next bang n dump I spend creating warm memories, and working.
> 
> Can't imagine not having her...


What??? does your wife read your contractortalk comments?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> What??? does your wife read your contractortalk comments?


Funny, she probably told him that if he doesn't write good things about women, he won't be getting lucky tonight.

I can't believe some guy says you haven't met the right woman.


----------



## ICBuilds (Jun 20, 2013)

Spring through fall is feast time for me. If I won't do it, someone else will. I do not however work every other Sunday. I have my girls every other weekend, and its a constant guilt trip to myself about missing my Saturdays, so I make sure that Sunday is theirs.

Other than that, its in the field 7-6 every day, 6-midnightish bids, invoicing, scheduling, lining out, etc...

I tell my SO that winter time is family time. Come March/April, see ya in Oct/Nov!


----------



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

With a 3 year old, and a pregnant wife, I try to avoid weekends whenever I can. If I'm working on a weekend, it's because I'm making a foolish amount of money, or have an urgent deadline.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tower said:


> With a 3 year old, and a pregnant wife, I try to avoid weekends whenever I can. If I'm working on a weekend, it's because I'm making a foolish amount of money, or have an urgent deadline.


Sounds like a reason to work weekends to me :whistling


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

*weekends*

I personally refuse to work weekends. It has not affected my work load in any way. Once I made the decision to stop working weekends and let all of my customers know that I am a Mon-Fri construction company nobody even asks or has a problem otherwise. Our industry is tough enough and stressful enough already, we should be able to have a day or two off to relax and unwind.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like I'll be working a lot of weekends if I can't find a new labourer soon


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Only when I have to. :jester:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I got nothing else to do, may as well work the weekend...


----------

